# No Kobe



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

No surprise.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ok, time to sign Q


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That was my expectation from the start. I held out the hope, but it was always the less likely possibility.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

need to match the offer sheet today.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

So you basically handed Ely over for a second rounder just so Kobe could snub you.

Saw this coming all along. I don't know who Kobe thought he was fooling.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> need to match the offer sheet today.


agreed


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> So you basically handed Ely over for a second rounder just so Kobe could snub you.
> 
> Saw this coming all along. I don't know who Kobe thought he was fooling.


Someone mention the deal was in the works for a couple of weeks, so there could be other motives to this.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> So you basically handed Ely over for a second rounder just so Kobe could snub you.
> 
> Saw this coming all along. I don't know who Kobe thought he was fooling.


Yes, we did hand over Ely, but we also cleared more cap room for maybe a stromile swift or a darius miles....i believe we now have 14 million in cap space...7.5 goes to Q, then sign Darius for 6 million a year...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They need to give Bobby Simmons some of that money.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, we did hand over Ely, but we also cleared more cap room for maybe a stromile swift or a darius miles....i believe we now have 14 million in cap space...7.5 goes to Q, then sign Darius for 6 million a year...


No thanks to Darius for 6 million.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> ok, time to sign Q


Q already signed the offer sheet with Phoenix and he doesn't want to come back.
Brandy on TV even said she hopes the Clippers don't match.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He will be back or they do a sign and trade. Q for JJ


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Q already signed the offer sheet with Phoenix and he doesn't want to come back.
> Brandy on TV even said she hopes the Clippers don't match.


He doesn't have much of a choice, the Clippers can do whatever they want.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Q already signed the offer sheet with Phoenix and he doesn't want to come back.
> Brandy on TV even said she hopes the Clippers don't match.


Who the hell cares what Brandy said?

Brandy has as much power with this as Q does..

Zero.

If we want to bring him back, we can, it's simple as that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He will be back or they do a sign and trade. Q for JJ


So Phoenix gives up their starter for their new 6th man? lol

Besides he has already signed. You can't sign and trade him anymore.

Well he doesn't have much of a choice but what choice do the Clippers have? The contract is surely loaded with stuff that will keep them from matching such as "no trade" clauses, he doesn't want to return and Q and Magette don't get along with each other.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippres can sign and trade Richardson.

Just not to the Suns. So a Q for JJ deal would not work.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think 6 million is enough to get miles away from portland. Theyd have to do one of those front loaded things, because i think that portland will match almost any offer for darius.

On a side note, if the clippers are blowing smoke by saying that this ely and house trade has been in the works for weeks, and its not because kobe gave them the idea that he was going to them, then ill be pissed at kobe.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Q already signed the offer sheet with Phoenix and he doesn't want to come back.
> Brandy on TV even said she hopes the Clippers don't match.


Yeah well tough crap. Brand didnt want us to match his offer from the Heat, but we did it anyways. 

You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes well you might find
You get what you need


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> So Phoenix gives up their starter for their new 6th man? lol
> ...


Follow this link...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=13


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Q gets along fine with magette. 

Anyway, back on the kobe thing. How sweet is it giong to be if the clippers sweep the lakers next year in the season series. 

Its going to depend on if the clipps save money for next year, or go out and get another player along with Q.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> The Clippres can sign and trade Richardson.
> 
> Just not to the Suns. So a Q for JJ deal would not work.


If the Clippers match the offer sheet, they can't trade him until December 15th. And then, until next summer, Richardson has to sign off on any trade.

And like you said, no trade to the Suns for one year under any circumstances.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Clippers match the offer sheet, they can't trade him until December 15th. And then, until next summer, Richardson has to sign off on any trade.
> ...


Be careful he doesn't understand this. I already tried to tell him that he is wrong in another thread.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Be careful he doesn't understand this. I already tried to tell him that he is wrong in another thread.


You can always go educate people on your team's board instead of ours..

Here's the link in case you lost it...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=13


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Q gets along fine with magette.


And how do you know? Are you stalking them?

I tend to rather believe others who are a lot closer to what is going on. Especially since Q has now already stated several times that he wants to move on.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I tend to rather believe others who are a lot closer to what is going on.


Link?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

he has said so many times over the years. 

Anyway, back on topic. i wonder why this hasnt been announced on lakers.com yet. When the clippers made the deal to trade down, it was on clippers.com before it was even on espn i think..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RhettO</b>!
> 
> Link?


It was several times on Arizona Sports Report.

Also Q was in Las Vegas the last days watching a Suns summer league game together with Nash.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> It was several times on Arizona Sports Report.
> ...


Q was also at the SPL watching the Clippers with Brandy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

using that logic, then we must conclude hes going to the clippers since yesterday he went to watch the clippers summer league game in la.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I have posted info stating the opposite of what you are claiming. All you have is what you think is correct. I posted actual information on the subject.

Quentin Richardson can be traded. The team would not have to wait 3 months to do it. 

If he is traded by himself(not in a package with other players), he can be traded.

I got into this on the Laker board abot Caron Butler. They were talking about a Payton/Butler for Artest trade. The 3 month rule does not apply to a player if he is dealt by himself.

The Clippers can trade Q Richardson whenever they want as long as they move him by himself. They can move him anywhere they want, aside from the Suns.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

By the way, Chad Ford says he fully expects the Clippers to match Q's offer.

Take that for what its worth.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

as soon as he said yesterday that he thinks kobe should (not necessarily would) go to the clippers, i knew that kobe would go to the lakers.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Chad Ford also expected Kobe to sign with the Clippers. Chad Ford also expected Martin to Atlanta.

Chad Ford ....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> I have posted info stating the opposite of what you are claiming. All you have is what you think is correct. I posted actual information on the subject.
> 
> Quentin Richardson can be traded. The team would not have to wait 3 months to do it.
> ...


Too bad that those rules only apply to traded players not players who recently signed a contract.

Players who sign new contracts right now can't be traded until december 15th under any circumstances except sign and trades which is not possible since Q has signed with the Suns.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

he said kobe should go to the clippers, not that he thought it would happen i thought.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Chad Ford also expected Kobe to sign with the Clippers. Chad Ford also expected Martin to Atlanta.
> 
> Chad Ford ....


Big Amare... 

Why are you still here?


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Also Q was in Las Vegas the last days watching a Suns summer league game together with Nash.


You're saying that like it somehow supports your position. So just because he was with Nash means that he doesn't get along with Maggette? That doesn't make any sense. Also, as has been said before, Q was at a Clippers summer league game. How come you haven't responded to that yet? You've just ignored it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> 
> 
> You're saying that like it somehow supports your position. So just because he was with Nash means that he doesn't get along with Maggette? That doesn't make any sense. Also, as has been said before, Q was at a Clippers summer league game. How come you haven't responded to that yet? You've just ignored it.


Umm wait he is still living in LA and he is a basketball player. Why wouldn't he check out summer league games that are played in SoCal?
He is even listed as an alumni of that summer league...

And that Q and Magette don't get along has been reported several times on sports report and sports radio.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm wait he is still living in LA and he is a basketball player. Why wouldn't he check out summer league games that are played in SoCal?
> He is even listed as an alumni of that summer league...


So he was just at OUR game for the hell of it?

You're confused.

Enjoy Q, you'll get to see him 4 times next season.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, he is an alumnus of the summer league, so he is required to attend the game, and that means that there is no meaning in him going to the game. 

Please, were not saying that his going to the game means what we already know (clippers are matching q). Im just saying its a little bit ridiculous to argue that if q goes to see a summer league team play with the player he just signed a contract together with, for the team he just signed with, it must mean he is going to that team 100%, but if he goes to a summer game of his old team, it doesnt mean a thing


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Players who sign new contracts right now can't be traded until december 15th under any circumstances except sign and trades which is not possible since Q has signed with the Suns.


No.

The 45 day wait, or December 15 wait is for unrestricted free agents.



> For one year after exercising the right of first refusal to keep a restricted free agent (however, the player can consent to a trade to any team except the team that tried to sign him).


That is the only trade rule for a restricted free agent. The Clippers CAN trade Quentin Richardson to any team(aside from the Suns), any time they want. The rule about Caron Butler may not be valid here, but this rule is. Q can be traded without waiting to do so.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Now that the Kobe deals is pretty much done. Do you think the Clippers will make a run for Vince Carter & Erick Dampier. If so, i think that will be a competitive lineup & definately a playoff team next season. 

???? (pg)
Vince Carter (sg)
Elton Brand (pf)
Erick Dampier (c)
C. Maggette (sf) 



If that happens, would it be wrong to be a Laker Fan & Clipper Fan @ the same time?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely not Dampier.

Carter, under the right deal, but I dont think he is likely either.

If we can swing him for Q and Wilcox, then yeah. But anything else, and its not worth it for the Clippers. It would kill all depth on this team and we still wouldnt be a playoff team.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Vince played 75 games last year and couldn't get his team in the playoffs in the East...

It's not going to get any easier trying to carry a team in the West.

Kobe's Lakers won't do any better than a 6 seed....

Houston with Yao and T-Mac is probably staring at a 4 or 5.

Nah on Vince and Dampier.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Only reason id get vince is because his current value is probably at an all time low. If he rebounds from his off year, he could be someone who puts fans in the seats, sells jerseys, and averages 25+ a game. Vince, playing his best game is not going to put out numbers that are THAT much lower than kobe. Of course problem is that to get vince, they have to give up people. Wilcox is almost untouchable now since they traded ely away. Q of course is expendable in this situation, but because of their roster moves this summer, they have no one to offer toronto. Hey, maybe they can give them their two second round draft picks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Only reason id get vince is because his current value is probably at an all time low.


I think you've mixed up value and demand.

The demand for VC might not be great, but he's Toronto's cashcow so his value is what it's always been.

In order to get him, you're going to have to give up a player or a combination of players that are going to keep fans in the seats and those aren't going to be "lesser" players.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Well it's expected. Because Kobe wants to be like Michael Jordan, he wants to retire with one team


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and then come back to that team? And then retire again? And then come back to another team? and then retire again?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Here is an interesting quote from the LA times as to why the lakers did the shaq deal so suddenly...



> A Laker official says Kupchak, underwhelmed by offers, moved fast to get what he could. He didn't want to trade O'Neal for players with expiring contracts, pointing for free agency in 2006 and 2007, since Bryant might not feel like waiting around till then.
> 
> Indeed, when Bryant met with the Clippers last week, he reportedly not only told them he wanted to come, he said pointedly he was not going back to the Lakers.


----------

